# vet bills



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi again,

One of the biggest concerns I have about getting a dog is the vet cost. Even if I get a puppy from a super-duper reputable breeder, I guess one can never know what will happen to it health-wise. Plus accidents happen. 

I'd like to know how much you were charged for your vet visits (before insurance) for typical poodle/dog health issues like ear infection or common accidents.

I know it can vary much depending on the regions, vets, poodle ages and sizes, etc but I'd like to get some ballpark ideas so that I can be financially (and mentally!) prepared as well. 

I think I will get a pet insurance when I get a dog, so it'll be helpful to determine the insurance deductible as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Other than neutering and shots, Kobe has only been to the vet for one health related issue, an eye infection. I seem to recall the visit was approximately $30 plus the medication so maybe out the door it cost $50. Also, on going we use the Trifexis, which is the once a month flea/tic/worm medication. This runs me about $22 per month. At the beginning you do have the three sets of shots, but my breeder gave the puppy his first set before I got him at 8 weeks. I paid approximately $250 for the neutering.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is a big concern.

We just spent $800 on vet bills. Barkley needed his teeth cleaned and Sari her vaccinations. On an average year we have $1000-$2000 in vet bills. When Shana had congestive heart failure we spent $15000 trying to save her with tests, expensive meds and multiple hospitalizations. 

The heartworm and flea meds are also a big cost. I think the heart worm runs $40 a month for 2 and generic Frontline another $16 for 2.

Also the vet pushes yearly blood tests, heartworm tests, and fecal tests.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree; vet expense is something you need to consider. You can consider insurance, too, although I am not sure how many of the expenses are covered since I never had it. With Jake, he was, on average, around $200 year on vets; never had teeth cleaning issues since he ate raw, and he was very healthy until around 11 when he had CCL tear and needed surgery $3,000 approx, and then a year later the other back leg needed it too, so another $3,000; plus I spent about $450/month on a dog walker back then. So, that was my required expenses.

So, since Sunny refuses to let a walker walk him, look at all the $$$ I am saving! (just kidding). Good luck with your budget.


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

You are right in thinking your best defense is preventative; however, you never know. My vet is extremely good to us and very fair in his pricing. I don't feed completely raw, but I do enough that I do not have to have teeth cleanings and such done at the vet. I don't do pet insurance (not worth it to me, too many limitations and such). I do put a small amount away each month for a just in case situation. 

It is very responsible of you to consider such things as medical prior to you getting a pet. Too many people get pets and then they end up at rescues/pounds because people do not want to pay any medical fees for them.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lots of people I know just set aside $100 a month or so for vet bills...this seems like a good idea because maybe you won't have them! Then you can use the money for something fun eventually. We've been lucky, with my two dogs that died of old age we had spaying expenses ($280 each then), and annual vaccs ($140 each), and besides one bout of prednisone for an allergy ($70) that was it. My two current standard poodles, are too very healthy and we have just had to see a vet for inoculations and worming ($220 for both last visit). We feed good quality dried food and some raw, brush their teeth, and hope for the best!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

pudelmann said:


> a super-duper reputable breeder


 :smile:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It really depends on where you live. We live in San Francisco and a basic office visit, i.e. just to get in to see the vet, costs us $65. If we cross the bridge and go to Berkeley or El Cerrito or Daly City, which are less than 15 miles away, the office visit fee can go down to around $45. But then I don't want to go to a vet that's too far away.

We have pet insurance and that helps. And of course, feeding good quality food, exercising him regularly (not just walks, dogs need cardio exercises too), performing all the essential rituals regularly (ear cleaning, tooth brushing, etc.) … do help to keep him in good shape.

Nickel had to see the doctor quite a number of times (not including going in for shots) during his first years because we were working on finding out the allergens. Once we were done with that, he's good and we haven't been to the vet in the past year (knock knock) and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Charges for regular office visits and such are pretty manageable; for example I think we recently paid about $70 for a visit and the meds for an ear infection. Of course, major unexpected expenses can and do come up, and that's where you need to do the cost/benefit analysis to decide if insurance makes sense for you. I've been told it will be roughly $1200-$1400 per knee to fix Beau's luxating patellas (patelli?), if and when we decide it's time to take that step. Insurance might or might not have covered this -- likely not -- but we can deal with that amount. It's the biggies, like cancer or congestive heart failure as mentioned by @sschoe2, that concern me the most. There you are talking five figures, and with two kids about to go to college, well, that would not be easy. Even writing this makes me want to visit petplan.com again . . . .


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I've been told it will be roughly $1200-$1400 per knee to fix Beau's luxating patellas (patelli?), if and when we decide it's time to take that step. Insurance might or might not have covered this -- likely not -- but we can deal with that amount.


PetPlan does cover hereditary, congenital and chronic conditions so luxating patella is indeed covered as long as it hasn't been officially diagnosed by your vet. As long as it's not on the medical record, it's not a pre-existing condition. I remember (correct me if I'm wrong) it was your groomer who told you about the LP condition in Beau ….


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to chime in, our vet in southeastern PA is $48 for a regular visit and $40 for a brief visit; the emergency vet is $115. 

Yes, getting a dog from a reputable breeder will help to ensure, but not guarantee, good health. Still, there is regular care (vaccines and/or titers, spay/neuter, heartworm / flea / tick meds if you use them) plus the inevitable accidents and illnesses.

Our nearly 10-month-old spoo came to us at 5 1/2 months from a reputable breeder, but we've still had our share of medical expenses:
- e-vet visit for spider bite (visit plus 2 injections)
- regular vet visit for upper respiratory & ear infections (multiple visits plus 2 courses of antibiotics)
- regular vet visit for oral ulcerations (office visit plus anti-emetic medication because she was vomiting the antibiotics mentioned above)
- regular vet visit for vomiting, odor, and facial swelling (office visit plus whatever treatment and meds the vet prescribes - the appointment is in an hour)

Plus, we've bought neosporin and dramamine for her from the pharmacy.

We have insurance for her, but it's similar to a major medical / catastrophic plan for humans. We're prepared to pay for regular care and most emergencies, the insurance is for anything that requires extensive testing and/or treatment. We don't want to be forced into deciding a course of treatment based on finances.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for the valuable answers. It looks like some of you have very healthy poodles! And I agree 100% that regular exercise, good diet, preventative care, etc is very important. 

Phew.. so many things to learn.  

Thanks again.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I took Leroy in last week. It cost $400 to be told he's healthy. All I went in for was vet checkup, yearly heartworm/ flea meds, parvo/distemper/rabies shot, and bloodwork. I opted out of bordatella and fecal exam. I'm so glad my vet gives the three year rabies shot. He also did not lecture me about raw feeding. I think my vet is on the pricy side though.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Went to the eye specialist and that was a quick $230 to find out nothig could be done. Pretty office though padded benches in the waiting rooms, dog treats and individual bowls at the watercooler for the dogs.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Vet costs are definitely related to where you are and what is the norm in your area. I live in northern NJ and probably spend around $250 when I take my two in for annual visits with heartworm tests and meds. You should speak to some vet clinics in your area to get a feel for what routine vet bills will be. Ask what they charge for dental cleaning which needs to be done under anesthesia. Fortunately, that doesn't need to be done often. Beau, my seven year old, hasn't needed that yet. Also ask about spay/neuter costs unless you adopt from a rescue which will have already done that. No one can predict emergency costs. You can put some money aside for that purpose or look into pet insurance.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 6 dogs & I find ways that help me a great deal with costs. A vet visit is $35 to walk in the door.

1. I give my own vaccinations & I follow Dr. Dobbs recommendations for vaccines so mine DO NOT get yearly shots.
2. I go to rabies clinics in the area. Free- $9.00 is the most I have paid.
3. Low cost spay/neuter clinic-our cat $45.00. Our 3 year old bitch- for the Spay, meds, Pain pills (not an option due to her age), heartworm test, & 6 month supply of heartworm pills $194.00
4. I go to heartworm clinics- $17 vet exam, $14 test & I buy my meds at the clinic.
5. I go to health clinics by local AKC kennel clubs- Microchip $25.oo, LP test $35, PRA/PRcd- blood draw plus Optigen test $150.00. These shows also have CERF, Cardic etc... testing as well.
6. Dogs are on Comfortis so takes care of Worms, as well as fleas- depends on weight of dog & 1 yearly exam. My vet will price match internet price & I have saved $20 per dog which is a cost savings of $120.00 which to me & my family is alot of money.

I have never had pet insurance. I am not sure why more people don't bother to use these clinics. I have always had great success & very rarely ever go to the vet.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

We have Trupanion. It does not cover regular preventative care but is very good for illness and accident. Sisko's recent mild bloat episode cost $1800 + We have a $250 deductible and 10% co-pay. There was 12% tax on the bill and that didn't count in the costs they cover but we got $1200+ back and they are going to cover his gastropexy because the vet says he has to have it because he bloated and it is now treatment not prevention. We pay about $50 a month including tax and it was a total relief when I had to take him to emergency to know that whatever happened we would be covered. I have had nothing but quick, fair and pleasant dealings with this company. I had a cheque from them within days of submitting the claim. Our other costs for yearly check up, shots, ear meds and special ear cleaners and Sentinel flea worm stuff must add up to no more than $500 a year.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I have 6 dogs & I find ways that help me a great deal with costs. A vet visit is $35 to walk in the door.
> 
> 1. I give my own vaccinations & I follow Dr. Dobbs recommendations for vaccines so mine DO NOT get yearly shots.
> 2. I go to rabies clinics in the area. Free- $9.00 is the most I have paid.
> ...


I did some web search about low-cost vaccination and spay/neuter clinics near San Jose and they seem reasonable to me (considering the high cost of living here) . For example, Humane Society Silicon Valley offers the following:

----------------------------------
Canine Vaccinations and Services

These vaccine protocols are general guidelines. You should discuss with your own veterinarian to see if they are adequate for your animal's needs.

NEW! Advantage Multi Applications for $18

Is your puppy still growing? Too expensive to purchase a year's supply of Advantage Multi? Advantage Multi is an all-in-one treatment for fleas, heartworms and intestinal parasites. It is 100% effective in the prevention of heartworm as shown in clinical trials. One dose protects your dog for a full month. Bring in your dog each month and we'll apply the Advantage Multi for you. Each treament is $18 and no appointment is needed

$25 DA2PP

Starting at six to eight weeks of age, every three to four weeks until 14-16 weeks of age, and then annually. Over 16 weeks of age, one vaccine and then once annually.

$25 Bordetella Intranasal 

Starting at eight weeks old to protect against kennel cough. Annual vaccine.

$20 Rabies

Must be at least four months old. First vaccine is good for one year and from then on the vaccine will be valid for three years.

$40 Heartworm 
This test required annually before Heartworm product can be purchased; animal must be six months of age.

De-worming (roundworm, tapeworm, hookworm and whipworm)

$30 Dogs under 25 pounds
$40 Dogs 26-50 pounds
$55 Dogs 51 pounds and over
--------------------------

I've also seen $5 rabies vaccination offered by the city of San Jose animal care center. So for those who choose vaccinations at a vet which I believe is more expensive than from these low-cost clinics, is it just a matter of convenience and/or familiarity? Or is there any actual advantage that is worth the extra cost?

BTW, I didn't realize you can actually do the vaccinations at home. In such case, can you just provide a self-documentation showing the date and type of vaccines given whenever a vaccination record is required?

Thanks again.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poodles are not an inexpensive breed in general. They also have so many health issues as a breed. I got my boy from a good breeder, and he still ended up having a Ton of health issues through his life. I have estimated that I sent around $12-13,000 on his health alone through his 9 1/2 years with me (he died of cancer this fall). That money was for health issues only, not regular preventative stuff. Is it stopping me from getting another standard this spring? No! The joy of having a poodle is priceless!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd be concerned about the "annual vaccinations" listed in the canine and vaccinations summary; definitely do not need annual other than rabies depending on where you live.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I recommed PetPlan. Our premium works out to $30/mo and that is up to $20k yearly with no exclusions I can find. We chose a $100 deductible but that's per illness/injury, not per vet visit.

Lily had an anaphylactic rxn in November and the bill was $475. When she ate chicken bones it was $400 first visit and $240 for the follow-up (woth xrays). An emergency visit for another allergic rxn was about $300. Petplan has already paid for itself with her. 

Our vet charges $40 per visit and a round of shots is about $30. Rabies is $30. Bordatella is $25. After-hours visits are $75. Xrays of one area are $200+. I would imagine in San Jose, vet prices are going to be higher. I'm in the sticks.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

My vet charges $75 for exam fee. Meds and tests are on top of that. I think for an ear infection, for exam, swab/tests/meds is about $200. We had a bout of GI trouble that lead to dehydration and bloody poops, that required an over night stay with IV fluids, and antibiotics etc. that was about $500.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Two months into having Poppy with us and her £7 a month insurance policy was already starting to pay for itself. There is a £60 excess before they will pay for treatment, and a ceiling per condition per year of £4,000 cover, but having a £140 bill for ear infections which at that point only cost us £74 was a huge saving. 

Then the £1,800 Lateral Canal Resection on both ears. At the end of our first years insurance policy we paid out £144 in excess' fees and monthly insurance costs, but had vets bills of approx £3,500 paid for in full directly to the vets (not having to pay and claim back expense's is a boon too IMO) that covered surgery; daily veterinary nurse after-care post surgery; allergy testing; x-rays and blood work. 

I would much rather be in the camp that says they put aside cash each month on the off chance they need the money for bills (and if not eventually have money to burn a hole in the pocket), but I do not believe that it's a case of if you will need the money, but when. It just seems to me that if you can get insurance at a decent price which will pay out then it's a no brainer. Chances are good that over time it'll pay for itself and if it does not the peace of mind in knowing your covered in an Oh'S*£^ moment where the bill is bigger than the cash you can lay your hands on is priceless.


----------

